

The Statwing Prize – for most interesting analyses of the General Social Survey - ColinWright
http://blog.statwing.com/the-statwing-prize-1/

======
krishna2
Why not gzip the csv file? It drops to about 7MB instead of the original 75MB.

~~~
glaugh
Ah. Yes. Good point. Fixed.

Thanks

------
gojomo
An award for data dredging?

